

Namecheap to accept Bitcoin - beala
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/197h9g/namecheap_considering_bitcoin/

======
beala
Here are some of the important comments:

tamar from Namecheap saying they _will_ accept bitcoin:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/197h9g/namecheap_co...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/197h9g/namecheap_considering_bitcoin/c8lhbil)
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/197h9g/namecheap_co...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/197h9g/namecheap_considering_bitcoin/c8lipz6)

Here's a tweet verifying tamar's identity:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/197h9g/namecheap_co...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/197h9g/namecheap_considering_bitcoin/c8lt21w)

------
Skoofoo
Neat, but will they turn a blind eye to domains registered with false
information?

